

Alex Graveleys Gimmie: A novel UI for interaction - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/10/02/gnome-2-22-planning-gimmie-panel-applet-proposed-for-inclusion

======
rms
That's a hot UI, I hope to see task-based interfaces become more prevalent.

